# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Համեստ պահվածք հասարակական վայրերում

## Mankik

Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում այն ամուսիններին, կամ զույգերին (ապագա ամուսիններին), որոնք կարող են գրկախառն համբյուրվել, կինը, կամ հարսնացուն կարող է նստել զուգընկերոջ գրկին եւ (լկստվել), հասարակության՝ ծնողների, ազգականների, երեխաների, ընկերների, նաեւ անծանոթ մարդկանց առչեւ:
Այգում զբոսնելիս ինչքա՞ն կարելի է երեխային ասել մի նայի այն կողմը, չի կարելի: Բնականաբար երեխան զարմանում է - ինչու՞ չի կարելի: 
Մորաքրոջս տղան գալիս է մեր տուն ապագա հարսնացուի հետ, որտեղ ապրում եմ ամուսնուս, երեխաներիս, սկեսրոջս հետ, նրանց ներկայությամբ կարող է ազատ թույլ տալ վերը նշվածներից:
Շատ մեղմ արել եմ զգուշացում, առանց նրան վիրավորելու: Պատասխանը հնչում է այսպես,- Հիմա դարն այդպես է, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, էլ ձեր տուն չեմ գա: 
Ցավոտ հարց, ցավոտ թեմա... :Xeloq:

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.12.2009), Kanamar (28.01.2012), Արիացի (21.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (24.12.2009)

----------


## Lion

Միշտ կարծել ե, որ զույգերի անձնական ի ցույց դնելը քաղաքավարի չէ: ԱՌավել ևս նման դեպքերում չեմ ողջունում տղաների պահվածքը - նրանք, պատկերավոր ասած, "խլում են" աղջկանից ամոթը, համբուրվելով /խոսքը թեթև պաչիկների մասին չէ/ աղջկա հետ մարդկանց ներկայությամբ...

Դա անձնական է, ես չեմ ընդունում նման պահվածքը...

----------

Kanamar (28.01.2012), Mankik (21.12.2009), Արիացի (21.12.2009), Կաթիլ (21.12.2009), Շինարար (21.12.2009)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում այն ամուսիններին, կամ զույգերին (ապագա ամուսիններին), որոնք կարող են գրկախառն համբյուրվել, կինը, կամ հարսնացուն կարող է նստել զուգընկերոջ գրկին եւ (լկստվել), հասարակության՝ ծնողների, ազգականների, երեխաների, ընկերների, նաեւ անծանոթ մարդկանց առչեւ:
> Այգում զբոսնելիս ինչքա՞ն կարելի է երեխային ասել մի նայի այն կողմը, չի կարելի: Բնականաբար երեխան զարմանում է - ինչու՞ չի կարելի: 
> Մորաքրոջս տղան գալիս է մեր տուն ապագա հարսնացուի հետ, որտեղ ապրում եմ ամուսնուս, երեխաներիս, սկեսրոջս հետ, նրանց ներկայությամբ կարող է ազատ թույլ տալ վերը նշվածներից:
> Շատ մեղմ արել եմ զգուշացում, առանց նրան վիրավորելու: Պատասխանը հնչում է այսպես,- Հիմա դարն այդպես է, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, էլ ձեր տուն չեմ գա: 
> Ցավոտ հարց, ցավոտ թեմա...


Գիտեք մեր հասարակությունը դեռ շատ հիվանդ է այս հարցում: Ինչ էլ անես չես գոհացնի: Առաջ անգամ եթե տղան հարսնացուի կամ ընկերուհու ձեռքն էր բռնում այլոց ներկայությամբ համարում էին մահացու մեղք: Դրա պատճառով զույգերի մեջ միշտ կաշկանդվածություն կար , չէին կարողանում անգամ մի քաղցր խոսք ասեին իրենց սիրելիին: Այսպես ասած սերը «հարգված էր» միայն գաղտնի տարբերակով: 
Ուղակի պետք է էստեղ չափն ու սահմանը գիտակցել:  Շատ նորմալ է, երբ զույգերը գրկախառնվում են ուրիշների ներկայությամբ ասենք՝պահի տակ : Նորմալ է երբ փողոցում քայլլելիս շրջվում են ու թեթև  «պաչիկ անում»: Նորմալ է երբ բռնում են ձեռքը և սիրո խոսքեր են շռայլում: Իհարկե այս ամենը գիտակցելով , որ շրջապատումդ մարդիկ կան և դուք ձեր անձնական սիլիբիլիների համար առանձին ժամանակ ունեք:

----------

Enigmatic (24.12.2009), Jarre (21.12.2009), Lonely (24.12.2009), Ribelle (29.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ավելի լավ ա այգիներում համբուրվեն, քան փԴած բառերում: Այ մարդ նորմալ երևույթ ա համբուրվելը, հա թեկուզ մի տարեկան երեխես տենա, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, կասեմ սիրում են իրար բալես: Բա ի՞նչ անեն որտե՞ղ համբուրվեն՝ բուսաբի զիբիլանոցներում, թե՞ մանկականի չոլերում: Ես համբուրվել եմ ու պիտի համբուրվեմ Երևանի քաղաքային այգիներում, ինձ այգում դզում ա  :Jpit:  Ով որ չի ուզում տենա, թող գնա փԴած բառերում նստի: Կներեք, եթե միքիչ կտրուկ (մեր ընգերը չի) ստացվեց  :Jpit: ))

----------

Albus (24.12.2009), Amaru (22.12.2009), CactuSoul (22.12.2009), Fender (22.12.2009), Grieg (21.12.2009), Kita (21.12.2009), Lonely (24.12.2009), Philosopher (21.12.2009), VisTolog (22.12.2009), Արտիստ (23.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.12.2009)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Կարծում եմ շատ մեծահասակներ ուղակի նախանձում են նոր սերնդին «բա մեր վախտով տհե բաներ կար՞ »  ասում են գլուխներն օրորելով, երբ տեսնում են երիտասարդ զույգերին իրենց սերը չթաքցնելը : Որովհետև իրանց վախտով իրանց մարդը կամ նշանածը սկի իրանց ձեռը չի բռնել, ամսւնանալուց հետո էլ մենակ անկողնում է սեր բառն օգտագործել եթե օգտագործել է...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Կարծում եմ շատ մեծահասակներ ուղակի նախանձում են նոր սերնդին «բա մեր վախտով տհե բաներ կար՞ »  ասում են գլուխներն օրորելով, երբ տեսնում են երիտասարդ զույգերին իրենց սերը չթաքցնելը : Որովհետև իրանց վախտով իրանց մարդը կամ նշանածը սկի իրանց ձեռը չի բռնել, ամսւնանալուց հետո էլ մենակ անկողնում է սեր բառն օգտագործել եթե օգտագործել է...


խնդրում եմ, ոչ մեկը իրա վրա չվերցնի գրածս, ընդհանուրա կարծիքս.
Տենց բան չկա... հիմիկվա մեծահասակը ընդամենը 50-60 տարի առաջ ծնված մարդնա.
Միշտ էլ մարդիկ իրար սիրել են, միշտ էլ սիրահար զույգը համբուրվելա, գրկախառնվելա, քնքուշ խոսքեր ասելա, մինչև ամուսնանալը... ուղղակի հիմիկվա «ժամանակակից» ջահելներինա թվում թե իրենք սենց ասած «ազատ» են ու առաջինն են նման բաներ անողը... լավ անեկդոտ կա դրա հետ կապված բայց կարծեմ գրվելա ինտիմ անեկդոտներ թեմայում, էնտեղ կարդացեք  :LOL: 

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով տեղ ամոթ բան չկա... իհարկե չասենք իրար հետ սիրով զբաղվեն այգու մեջ, բայց գրկախառնությունները, իրար հանդեպ քնքշանքենրը, նուրբ համբույրները կարելիա: Բայց միշտ էլ պետքա հիշել, որ կողքով անցնող մարդիկ տարբեր են ու տարբեր կարծիքներ կարող են ուենալ այդ երևույթի նկատմամբ: Ճիշտա հիմա շատ մարդիկ կան, որ ասում են մենք թքած ունենք ուրիշի կարծիքի վրա, բայց ես մտածում եմ, որ այդպիսի մարդիկ գոյություն չունեն, պարզապես արտահայտվում են այդպես: Մարդը սոցիալական էակ ա ու չի կարա չենթարկվի հասրակության պահանջներին, որքան էլ որ չուզենա...
Ես/մենք, երբեք դրսում այն վիճակում չեմ հայտնվել, որ ամաչեմ, իսկ ես կամաչեի ասենք, եթե ինձ տեսնեին համբուրվելիս: Բայց այգում գրկախառնված տաքուկ նստելը շատ հաճելի է.Երեխաներն էլ թող տեսնեն: Համենայն դեպս, ավելի լավա տենց տեսնեն, քան հեռուստատեսությամբ ամեն տեսակ այլանդակություն.սերիալների գլխավորությամբ  :Wink:

----------

Lion (22.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Մանոն (24.12.2009), Շինարար (21.12.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ավելի լավ ա այգիներում համբուրվեն, քան փԴած բառերում: Այ մարդ նորմալ երևույթ ա համբուրվելը, հա թեկուզ մի տարեկան երեխես տենա, ի՞նչ կա դրա մեջ, կասեմ սիրում են իրար բալես: Բա ի՞նչ անեն որտե՞ղ համբուրվեն՝ բուսաբի զիբիլանոցներում, թե՞ մանկականի չոլերում: Ես համբուրվել եմ ու պիտի համբուրվեմ Երևանի քաղաքային այգիներում, ինձ այգում դզում ա  Ով որ չի ուզում տենա, թող գնա փԴած բառերում նստի: Կներեք, եթե միքիչ կտրուկ (մեր ընգերը չի) ստացվեց ))


Բագ, քեզ ու կնոջդ համբուրվելիս մի անգամ էլ ա տեսած չկանք, տակ չտո սուս։  :Tongue: 

Փողոցում հասարակ ձեռք բռնելուց, այտին համբուրելուց սկսած մինչև նույնիսկ դոմփվել տեսել եմ։ 
Ձեռք բռնելն ու համբուրվելը լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, փողոցում։
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա բարեկամներին… Իմ հասակակիցների ներկայությամբ կամ ինձնից մի քիչ մեծ քույր-եղբայրների ներկայությամբ ձեռք բռնելն ու համբուրելը երևի նորմալ ա։ Բայց դե… Ծնողների մոտ համբուրվելը… Չգիտեմ, էն չի… Մերիլ Սթրիփի խոսքերն եմ միշտ հիշում.



> 01:05:34,124 --> 01:05:38,065
> До недавнего времени я даже
> не знала, что у него есть пенис.


 :LOL: 


Ծնողները միշտ տենց են մտածում, թող տենց էլ մտածեն  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.12.2009), Enigmatic (24.12.2009), Jarre (21.12.2009), Kita (21.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Երկնային (21.12.2009), Հայկօ (21.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.12.2009)

----------


## Mankik

*Ձայնալար* Լավ, իսկ եթե տանը մեծահասակ կին կա, որը իրեն անհարմար, վատ է զգու՞մ: Հիմա ինչ սկեսրոջս ասենք <Գիտես ինչ, շատ էլ որ, քո տուն է սա, հյուրերին պետք է հարգել, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, գնա կողքի սենյակը>: Սկեսուրս եղբորս շատ է հարգում, բայց պատկերացրեք զրուցում ենք միասին, ընթացքում չփչփալով անընդհատ համբուրվում են: Ստիպված մեծ կինը վեր է կենում ու գնում մյուս սենյակ: Եղբայրս էլ իր հերթին է նեղանում, թե ինչի գնաց, ես իրան նեղություն ե՞մ տալիս: Չէ որ դիմացինի դրության մեջ էլ պիտի մտնես:

----------


## Երկնային

_հա ի՞նչ, ես մինչև հիմա էլ ամաչում եմ, երբ ուրիշներն իմ ներկայությամբ համբուրվում են    

չգիտեմ, էդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս, որ հրապարակավ, անծանոթների, կամ մեծահասակների մոտ իրար ինչ ասես չեն անում…  սենց սիրուն իրար ձեռք բռնեն, թուշ պաչեն, էդ նորմալ ա… _

----------

Lion (22.12.2009), Yeghoyan (22.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Էդուարդ_man (22.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (21.12.2009), Հարդ (22.12.2009), Մանոն (24.12.2009), Շինարար (21.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.12.2009)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Տենց բան չկա... հիմիկվա մեծահասակը ընդամենը 50-60 տարի առաջ ծնված մարդնա.
> Միշտ էլ մարդիկ իրար սիրել են, միշտ էլ սիրահար զույգը համբուրվելա, գրկախառնվելա, քնքուշ խոսքեր ասելա, *մինչև ամուսնանալը..*. [/COLOR]


Այո շատ լավ ասեցիր մինչև ամուսնանալը ... իսկ հետո ոչ մի քաղցր խոսք ոչ մի գգվանք ու ոչ մի քնքշանք ամեն ինչ գաղտնիա  ու մոռացված: Երբ ես երեխա եմ եղել էտ քո ասած 50-60 տարեկան մարդիկ բավական երիտասարդ ամուսիններ են եղել ու ես երբևէ չեմ նկատել նրանց կողմից նման քնքշանքի արտահայտություններ ասենք թևանցուկ նստել ուրիշների ներկայությամբ, շրջվել ու համբուրել այտը... մի խոսքով դրա համար դա իրանց կողմից ամոթ բանա ընկալվում հիմա:

----------

Kita (22.12.2009), Ձայնալար (22.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2009)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Լավ, իսկ եթե տանը մեծահասակ կին կա, որը իրեն անհարմար, վատ է զգու՞մ: Հիմա ինչ սկեսրոջս ասենք <Գիտես ինչ, շատ էլ որ, քո տուն է սա, հյուրերին պետք է հարգել, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, գնա կողքի սենյակը>: Սկեսուրս եղբորս շատ է հարգում, բայց պատկերացրեք զրուցում ենք միասին, ընթացքում չփչփալով անընդհատ համբուրվում են: Ստիպված մեծ կինը վեր է կենում ու գնում մյուս սենյակ: Եղբայրս էլ իր հերթին է նեղանում, թե ինչի գնաց, ես իրան նեղություն ե՞մ տալիս: Չէ որ դիմացինի դրության մեջ էլ պիտի մտնես:


Ուրիշների ներկայությամբ այն էլ նեղ շրջանում այնպիսի հարաբերությունների ի ցույց դնելը որը զուտ «ինտիմին» է պատկանում գռեհիկություն է: Օրինակի համար  ոչ ոք իր երեխային սիրելուց գրկելուց չի ամաչում մարդկանց ներկայությունից, որովհետև դա նորմալ է, զույգերի գգվանքներն էլ պետք է սահմանափակվեն նմանատիպ սիրային զեղումներով նման իրավիճակներում: Իսկ կրքոտ համբյուրներն ու տեղային մասաժները  դա այլոց ներկայության համար չէ, դա  նորից ասեմ գռեհիկություն է ընդամենը՝, տարրական կուլտուրայի բացակայություն: Սա իմ կարծիքն է :

----------

Kita (22.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Դեկադա (22.12.2009), Երկնային (22.12.2009), Հարդ (22.12.2009), Ձայնալար (22.12.2009), Մանոն (24.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Ձայնալար* Լավ, իսկ եթե տանը մեծահասակ կին կա, որը իրեն անհարմար, վատ է զգու՞մ: Հիմա ինչ սկեսրոջս ասենք <Գիտես ինչ, շատ էլ որ, քո տուն է սա, հյուրերին պետք է հարգել, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, գնա կողքի սենյակը>: Սկեսուրս եղբորս շատ է հարգում, բայց պատկերացրեք զրուցում ենք միասին, ընթացքում չփչփալով անընդհատ համբուրվում են: Ստիպված մեծ կինը վեր է կենում ու գնում մյուս սենյակ: Եղբայրս էլ իր հերթին է նեղանում, թե ինչի գնաց, ես իրան նեղություն ե՞մ տալիս: Չէ որ դիմացինի դրության մեջ էլ պիտի մտնես:


*Mankik* ջան, բնականաբար, եթե հյուր ես գնում, պետք է բարի լինես քեզ պահել այնպես, ինչպես ընդունված է տվյալ ընտանիքում: Թող տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե անվերջ ման եմ գալիս ու մանյակի պես համբուրվում եմ  :LOL:  Ասածս ընդամենը էն ա, որ զբոսայգիները սիրահար զույգերի համար համբուրվելու լավագույն վայրն են ու դրան պետք է նորմալ վերաբերվել՝ անկախ նրանից այդ այգում միայն երիտասարդներ կան, թե կան նաև ծերեր ու երեխաներ: Իսկ մեր մոտ բռնում այգում գրում են "սիրաբանելն արգելվում է"  դա իմ համար նորմալ չէ: Սունդուկյանի այգում առաջ նստարաններ կային, որոնք միքիչ չերևացող տեղում էին, մարդիկ նստում համբուրվում էին, բռնեցին հանեցին տարան այգու մեջտեղը դրեցին. որ ի՞նչ: Լավ, որտե՞ղ համբուրվեն էդ մարդիկ: 

*Արտ*, երբ որ 15 հոգով մի տեղ ենք գնում, բնականաբար սիլի բիլիներ չեմ անում, որովհետև ճիշտ չեմ համարում, ոչ թե դա անբորայական կամ ամոթալի ա այլ, մոտավորապես նույնն ա, որ մեծ կոմպանիայում նստես ու երկու հոգով խոսաք մի թեմայից, որը մենակ ձեզ՝ երկուսիդ ա հետաքրքիր:

----------

Artgeo (22.12.2009), CactuSoul (22.12.2009), Rammstein (22.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

Առաջարկում եմ համեստ լինել նաև սեփական զուգընկերոջ նկատմամբ ու նրան չհամբուրել :LOL:  :Sad: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, երեխան *պե'տք է* սեր տեսնի, տարիքով մարդը *պե'տք է* սեր տեսնի: Սերը շատ չի լինում  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (22.12.2009), CactuSoul (22.12.2009), Kita (22.12.2009), Mariam1556 (24.12.2009), Rammstein (22.12.2009), VisTolog (22.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Աթեիստ (23.12.2009), Ձայնալար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում այն ամուսիններին, կամ զույգերին (ապագա ամուսիններին), որոնք կարող են գրկախառն համբյուրվել, կինը, կամ հարսնացուն կարող է նստել զուգընկերոջ գրկին եւ (լկստվել), հասարակության՝ ծնողների, ազգականների, երեխաների, ընկերների, նաեւ անծանոթ մարդկանց առչեւ:
> Այգում զբոսնելիս ինչքա՞ն կարելի է երեխային ասել մի նայի այն կողմը, չի կարելի: Բնականաբար երեխան զարմանում է - ինչու՞ չի կարելի: 
> Մորաքրոջս տղան գալիս է մեր տուն ապագա հարսնացուի հետ, որտեղ ապրում եմ ամուսնուս, երեխաներիս, սկեսրոջս հետ, նրանց ներկայությամբ կարող է ազատ թույլ տալ վերը նշվածներից:
> Շատ մեղմ արել եմ զգուշացում, առանց նրան վիրավորելու: Պատասխանը հնչում է այսպես,- Հիմա դարն այդպես է, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, էլ ձեր տուն չեմ գա: 
> Ցավոտ հարց, ցավոտ թեմա...



Ամեն ինչ ուղղակի կարծում եմ պետք է չափի մեջ լինի ու ամենակարեւորը գեղեցիկ: Ասենք՝ կասկադով իջնում ես ու էնքան անդուր դեմքեր ու դեպքեր կան: Կանգնել այնտեղ ու բոլորի առաջ սկսել համբուրվել կամ կիսապառկած վիճակում համբուրվել, իսկապես տգեղ է: Դե հա, երբ սիրելիիդ հետ ես լինում, բնական է, որ առանց համբուրվել չի լինում, դե չի լինում ի՞նչ անես :LOL: , բայց դե մերոնց նման չէ էլի... Հետո առանձնանալու տեղեր կան: Պետք է հարգել հասարկության մյուս անդամներին :Smile:  Ու դարը կամ ազատությունը կապ չունի: Փողոցում ի ցույց բոլորին համբուրվելը ցուցանիշ չէ, որ դու դարի մարդ ես:

----------

Yevuk (24.12.2009), Դեկադա (22.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.12.2009), Հարդ (22.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Այո շատ լավ ասեցիր մինչև ամուսնանալը ...* իսկ հետո ոչ մի քաղցր խոսք ոչ մի գգվանք ու ոչ մի քնքշանք ամեն ինչ գաղտնիա  ու մոռացված:* Երբ ես երեխա եմ եղել էտ քո ասած 50-60 տարեկան մարդիկ բավական երիտասարդ ամուսիններ են եղել ու ես երբևէ չեմ նկատել նրանց կողմից նման քնքշանքի արտահայտություններ ասենք թևանցուկ նստել ուրիշների ներկայությամբ, շրջվել ու համբուրել այտը... մի խոսքով դրա համար դա իրանց կողմից ամոթ բանա ընկալվում հիմա:


Մինչև ամուսնանալը նշեցի, որպեսզի ասած լինեմ, որ մինչև ամուսնանալն էլ էին ասում, ոչ թե միայն քո ասած անկողնում միայն:
Ու արի մի ընդհանրացրու, ես էլ ամուսնացած եմ ու իմ ամուսինը ամեն հարմար առիթի վերը թվարկածներդ իմ հանդեպ անումա/կատարումա, չգիտեմ ինչ բառ որ կուզես, լինի դա մենակ ժամանակ, թե մարդկանց մեջ/ճիշտա մարդկանց մեջ ես ինքս նեղվում եմ, որովհետև կամաչեմ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը լսի,տեսնի...նման ձևով էլ ես եմ մանկուց տեսել այդ նույնը հենց իմ ծնողներից իրենց վերաբերմունքից մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ ու շրշապատում էլ էլի շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, որ նման կերպ են դրսևորել իրենց, Ճիշտա քո ասած տարբերակն էլ հանդիպել եմ շատ անգամ, բայց...
Պետք չէ ընդհանրացնել ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ, որ մարդիկ տարբեր են, որովհետև նման բաները հիմնականում դաստիարակության արդյունք են  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Օրինակ երեկ տենց տեսարանից ահավոր նյարդայնացել եմ: Երթուղայինով հոգնած տուն եմ գնում, դիմացս սիրահար զույգ ա նստած ու համբուրվումա: Չնայած համբուրվելը մեղմ ա ասած, իրար ուղղակի ուտում էին (նույնիսկ ձայներն էի լսում  :Angry2:   :LOL: ): Ու էտ ամենը անդադար 40 րոպե: Արդեն չէի դիմանում, ուզում էի մազերներից բռնեի պոկեի իրարից  :Angry2: :

Ամեն ինչն էլ չափ ու սահման ունի: Կարողա պահի ազդեցության տակ իրար պաչիկ անեն, դա նորմալա, թող այգիներում էլ համբուրվեն, բայց ոչ հասարակական տրանսպորտում, կամ այլ մարդաշատ տեղեր:

----------

Հարդ (22.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Օրինակ երեկ տենց տեսարանից ահավոր նյարդայնացել եմ: Երթուղայինով հոգնած տուն եմ գնում, դիմացս սիրահար զույգ ա նստած ու համբուրվումա: Չնայած համբուրվելը մեղմ ա ասած, իրար ուղղակի ուտում էին (նույնիսկ ձայներն էի լսում  ): Ու էտ ամենը անդադար 40 րոպե: Արդեն չէի դիմանում, ուզում էի մազերներից բռնեի պոկեի իրարից :
> 
> Ամեն ինչն էլ չափ ու սահման ունի: Կարողա պահի ազդեցության տակ իրար պաչիկ անեն, դա նորմալա, թող այգիներում էլ համբուրվեն, բայց ոչ հասարակական տրանսպորտում, կամ այլ մարդաշատ տեղեր:


Վայ քու արա  :Shok:  տենց բան չէի լսել  :LOL:  Իսկ իրար ճանաչո՞ւմ էին, թե հենց երթուղայինում ծանոթացան :LOL:

----------

Amaru (22.12.2009), Kita (22.12.2009), Rammstein (22.12.2009), VisTolog (22.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Աթեիստ (23.12.2009), Հարդ (22.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, երեխան *պե'տք է* սեր տեսնի, տարիքով մարդը *պե'տք է* սեր տեսնի: Սերը շատ չի լինում


Էս տեսակետից եթե նայենք, սեքսն էլ սիրո ու համբույրների տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է: Նենց որ կարելի է ամեն տեղ սեքսով զբաղվել ու դա երեխան ու տարիքով մարդը *պե՛տք է* տեսնեն: 
Օղորմացիկ պապս մի տաս տարի առաջ ասում էր. "Գալու ա ժամանակ մարդիկ փողոցի մեջտեղը եռ են լինելու իրար վրա (արարատյան բարբառով ասած՝ սեքս են անելու), ոնց որ շները կամ ձիերը": Ոնց տեսնում եմ, պապիս մտավախությունը իրականություն ա դառնալու  :Jpit: 

Երբ փողոցում տեսնում եմ զույգի, որոնք չափից դուրս են իրար գուրգուրում, իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ էդ մարդիկ դա անում են, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ միմյանցից հաճույք ստանան, այլ շրջապատին ցուցադրելու համար: 
Լինում են վայրեր, որոնք կոչվում են հասարակական վայրեր: Դրանք հենց նրանով են կոչվում հասարակական, որ էնտեղ քո արարքների մեջ պետք է հաշվի առնես նաև հասարակության մնացած անդամների կարծիքը: Տարեց մարդկանց մեծ մասի մտածելակերպը նենց ա, որ բացասաբար են վերաբերվում երբ տղան ու աղջիկը չափից դուրս են սկսում իրար ցուցադրել ու այդ մարդկանց կարծիքը պետք ա հաշվի առնվի: Սա նույնն ա, ոնց որ երթուղային տաքսու մեջ մեկը բարձրաձայն երաժշտություն ա լսում: Անշնորհքություն:

----------

may (24.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

> Վայ քու արա  տենց բան չէի լսել  Իսկ իրար ճանաչո՞ւմ էին, թե հենց երթուղայինում ծանոթացան


Ծանոթանալու պահը բաց եմ թողել  :LOL: , ես որ նստեցի, արդեն գործի էին անցել :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (22.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009), Ուլուանա (22.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

> Էս տեսակետից եթե նայենք, սեքսն էլ սիրո ու համբույրների տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է: Նենց որ կարելի է ամեն տեղ սեքսով զբաղվել ու դա երեխան ու տարիքով մարդը *պե՛տք է* տեսնեն:


Արիացի, ես ասացի սկզբունքը:* Սերը շատ չի' լինում, և այդ սերը պետք է տեսնեն բոլորը անկախ ազգային, կրոնական, սեռական կամ տարիքային պատկանելությունից*: Իսկ թե ով որտեղից է նայում ու ինչ է տեսնում նայելով, էդ իմ ասած սկզբունքը ոչ քննարկում է, ոչ էլ առավել ևս հերքում :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, ես ասացի սկզբունքը:* Սերը շատ չի' լինում, և այդ սերը պետք է տեսնեն բոլորը անկախ ազգային, կրոնական, սեռական կամ տարիքային պատկանելությունից*: Իսկ թե ով որտեղից է նայում ու ինչ է տեսնում նայելով, էդ իմ ասած սկզբունքը ոչ քննարկում է, ոչ էլ առավել ևս հերքում


Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ քո նշած սկզբունքը տարբեր ձև կարելի ա ինտերպրետացնել, քանի որ սիրո դրսևորման շատ տարբեր ձևեր կան (օրինակ` սեքսը): Ու որոշակի ինտերպրետացիայի դեպքում այդ սկզբունքը հակասում է հասարակության մեջ ընդունված ժամանակակից էթիկայի նորմերին և ազատության ու հավասարության մասին մեր պատկերացումներին: :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

> Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ քո նշած սկզբունքը տարբեր ձև կարելի ա ինտերպրետացնել, քանի որ սիրո դրսևորման շատ տարբեր ձևեր կան (օրինակ` սեքսը): Ու որոշակի ինտերպրետացիայի դեպքում այդ սկզբունքը հակասում է հասարակության մեջ ընդունված ժամանակակից էթիկայի նորմերին և ազատության ու հավասարության մասին մեր պատկերացումներին:


Ինտերպրետացիաների հնարավորությունը չպետք ա բացառի սկզբունքի առկայությունն ու առաջնահերթությունը: Այլապես կստացվի, որ ոչ թե ինտերպրետացիան է հակասում "ժամանակակից էթիկային", այլ "ժամանակակից էթիկան"` գլխավոր սկզբունքին, ինչը ոչ թե սկզբունքի, այլ էթիկայի' խնդիրն է արդեն  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինտերպրետացիաների հնարավորությունը չպետք ա բացառի սկզբունքի առկայությունն ու առաջնահերթությունը: Այլապես կստացվի, որ ոչ թե ինտերպրետացիան է հակասում "ժամանակակից էթիկային", այլ "ժամանակակից էթիկան"` գլխավոր սկզբունքին, ինչը ոչ թե սկզբունքի, այլ էթիկայի' խնդիրն է արդեն


Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ այդ սկզբունքը հստակ սկզբունք չի, քանի որ նրա մեջ օգտագործվում է սեր, ոչ հստակ հասկացությունը: Ու եթե, այդ սկզբունքի որևէ ինտերպրետացիայի դեպքում այն սխալ է դուրս գալիս, ապա սկզբունքը ամբողջությամբ սխալ ա:
Ի վերջո ինչ ա նշանակում, սերը պետք է տեսնեն բոլորը, անկախ ազգային, կրոնական, սեռական կամ տարիքային պատկանելությունից? Որպեսզի բոլորը տեսնեն, պետք ա սիրո դրսևորումդ նկարես ու դնես յութուբում, որ բոլորին հասանելի լինի:
Մի խոսքով, իմ կարծիքով, նշածդ սկզբունքը բազմիմաստ ու պրակտիկ ոչ մի նշանակություն ու կիրառություն չունեցող սկզբունք ա: :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

> Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ այդ սկզբունքը հստակ սկզբունք չի, քանի որ նրա մեջ օգտագործվում է սեր, ոչ հստակ հասկացությունը: Ու եթե, այդ սկզբունքի որևէ ինտերպրետացիայի դեպքում այն սխալ է դուրս գալիս, ապա սկզբունքը ամբողջությամբ սխալ ա:
> Ի վերջո ինչ ա նշանակում, սերը պետք է տեսնեն բոլորը, անկախ ազգային, կրոնական, սեռական կամ տարիքային պատկանելությունից? Որպեսզի բոլորը տեսնեն, պետք ա սիրո դրսևորումդ նկարես ու դնես յութուբում, որ բոլորին հասանելի լինի:
> Մի խոսքով, իմ կարծիքով, նշածդ սկզբունքը բազմիմաստ ու պրակտիկ ոչ մի նշանակություն ու կիրառություն չունեցող սկզբունք ա:


Իհարկե, սերն ուր, պրակտիկան ուր  :Smile:  Իմ  մտքով անգամ չէր անցնում սերը պրակտիկայի հետ կապել, առնչել, և այլն  :Jpit: 




> Ու եթե, այդ սկզբունքի որևէ ինտերպրետացիայի դեպքում այն սխալ է դուրս գալիս, ապա սկզբունքը ամբողջությամբ սխալ ա:


 :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ու եթե, այդ սկզբունքի որևէ ինտերպրետացիայի դեպքում այն սխալ է դուրս գալիս, ապա սկզբունքը ամբողջությամբ սխալ ա:





> 


Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ *սկզբունք*ներին :Tongue: 

«Կողքի մարդը» երբեք չի կարող իսկապես իմանալ, թե դու ինչն ինչի համար ես անում, դա քեզ իրականում որքան է պետք և այլն: Ես չեմ դատում մարդկանց, յուրաքանչյուրն իր արածի ու ապրածի համար է պատասխանատու, այն էլ՝ _բացառապես_ սեփական անձի հանդեպ: Եթե ուրիշների արածի մեջ ինչ-որ բան ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ապա դա ոչ թե նրանց, այլ իմ անձնական խնդիրն է :Smile: : Համ էլ՝ դուր չի գալիս, մի նայիր, հո ծեծելով չե՞ն ստիպում :Think: :

Եթե ինձ այսօր դուր չի գալիս տեսնել, թե ինչպես է որևէ զույգ համբուրվում, դա կարող է ունենալ մի քանի պատճառ, որոնք բոլորն էլ, ի վերջո, անձնական են:
Բայց եթե զգամ, որ այդ համբույրի (կամ թեկուզ դրանից ավելիի :Jpit: ) պատճառը սերն է, ուրեմն մտքումս կօրհնեմ այդ սերը, ամեն դեպքում:

*Դու եղիր ամենալավը, ով կարող ես լինել, ինքդ քեզ «դաստիարակիր» բարոյական ամենաբարձր արժեքներով, ու հետո մի վախեցիր ինքդ քեզ ազատ արձակել*

Ամեն մեկը որ իր ուզածը լինի, այլ ոչ թե հասարակության կամ մի ուրիշ բանի գերի, հաստատ շատ ավելի բարոյականությամբ ու սիրով շրջապատված կլինենք, քան հիմա :Smile: :

----------

Philosopher (22.12.2009), Սելավի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ *սկզբունք*ներին
> 
> «Կողքի մարդը» երբեք չի կարող իսկապես իմանալ, թե դու ինչն ինչի համար ես անում, դա քեզ իրականում որքան է պետք և այլն: Ես չեմ դատում մարդկանց, յուրաքանչյուրն իր արածի ու ապրածի համար է պատասխանատու, այն էլ՝ _բացառապես_ սեփական անձի հանդեպ: Եթե ուրիշների արածի մեջ ինչ-որ բան ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ապա դա ոչ թե նրանց, այլ իմ անձնական խնդիրն է: Համ էլ՝ դուր չի գալիս, մի նայիր, հո ծեծելով չե՞ն ստիպում:
> 
> Եթե ինձ այսօր դուր չի գալիս տեսնել, թե ինչպես է որևէ զույգ համբուրվում, դա կարող է ունենալ մի քանի պատճառ, որոնք բոլորն էլ, ի վերջո, անձնական են:
> Բայց եթե զգամ, որ այդ համբույրի (կամ թեկուզ դրանից ավելիի) պատճառը սերն է, ուրեմն մտքումս կօրհնեմ այդ սերը, ամեն դեպքում:
> 
> *Դու եղիր ամենալավը, ով կարող ես լինել, ինքդ քեզ «դաստիարակիր» բարոյական ամենաբարձր արժեքներով, ու հետո մի վախեցիր ինքդ քեզ ազատ արձակել*
> 
> Ամեն մեկը որ իր ուզածը լինի, այլ ոչ թե հասարակության կամ մի ուրիշ բանի գերի, հաստատ շատ ավելի բարոյականությամբ ու սիրով շրջապատված կլինենք, քան հիմա:


Ենթադրենք մեկը սիրում ա գարեջուր խմելուց հետո միզել ( :LOL: ): Դու այգում նստած ես ու այդ մեկը գալիս ա քեզնից մի մետր հեռավորության վրա հանում ու սկսում միզել: Հիմա եթե այդ երևույթը քեզ դուր չի գալիս ուրեմն պրոբլեմը քո մեջ է?  :Think:

----------

Էդուարդ_man (22.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *CactuSoul-ի* խոսքերից  
> Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ *սկզբունքներին*


 :Smile: Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ սկզբունք պիտի ունենալ:Օր. ցանկացած գայթակղիչ իրավիճակում չդավաճանել երկրոդ կեսին` էս դեպքում սկզբունք պետքա թե չէ՞:
Սկզբունքը չեմ հասկանում համբուրվելու հարցում....
 Բնականաբար  ի ցույց դնել զգացմունքները չեմ ընդունում: Հանկարծ չմտածեք թե դեմ եմ այդ զգացմունքներին, քավ լիցե, ուղղակի այն հրամցնել համընդհանուրի ուշադրությանը դա չեմ ընդունում:Ինչքան էլ որ հաճելի է տեսնել համբուրվող զույգերի` այլ ոչ իրար ջարդ ու փշուր անողների, ամեն դեպքում  սերը ի ցույց չեն դնում:Ինձ մեկմեկ թվում է, որ ազատություն բառի տակ մարդիկ հասկանում են անսահմանություն ցանկացած հարցում:Իհարկե չատ գովելի է երբ փողոցով քայլելուց տեսնում եմ զույգի որոնք էնքան սիրալիր են ձեռք ձեռքի տված անկախ քեզնից դու էլ ես նրանց ողջունում, բայց եթե էտ նույն զույգը  այգու նստարանին էնպես է նստած, որ դու էլ ես իրենց« հարաբերությանը» ներկա լինում  դա ողջունելի է՞....

կամ մենք ենք կյանքից հետ մնացել, կամ էլ կյանքնա մեզ թողել անցել :Wink:

----------

Annushka (22.12.2009), Արիացի (22.12.2009), Դատարկություն (22.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հիմա եթե այդ երևույթը քեզ դուր չի գալիս ուրեմն պրոբլեմը քո մեջ է?


Ոչ թե իմ _մեջ_, այլ _իմը_ :Wink: : Այսինքն ես չեմ փորձի տվյալ անասնակերպին ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, քանի որ նման տարրական բանը նա առանց այդ էլ պիտի հասկանար: Հետևաբար խնդրի լուծումն, անկախ նրանից՝ ով է մեղավորը, մնում է իմ վրա: Խնդիրը կհամարվի լուծված, եթե դու քեզ սկսես զգալ առնվազն այնքան լավ, ինչքան դրա առաջացումից առաջ :Xeloq: :
Կոնկրետ տվյալ դեպքում լուծումը ամեն մարդու համար տարբեր կարող է լինել. կարող ես վար կենալ ու գնալ, կարող ես դատի տալ մեղավորին, կարող ես «մարդ բերել» ու ծեծել տալ :LOL: … Մի խոսքով:


Հ.Գ.
Չեմ սիրում էս որակի քննարկումներ, անկեղծ ասած:

----------

Սելավի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ոչ թե իմ _մեջ_, այլ _իմը_: Այսինքն ես չեմ փորձի տվյալ անասնակերպին ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, քանի որ նման տարրական բանը նա առանց այդ էլ պիտի հասկանար: Հետևաբար խնդրի լուծումն, անկախ նրանից՝ ով է մեղավորը, մնում է իմ վրա: Խնդիրը կհամարվի լուծված, եթե դու քեզ սկսես զգալ առնվազն այնքան լավ, ինչքան դրա առաջացումից առաջ:
> Կոնկրետ տվյալ դեպքում լուծումը ամեն մարդու համար տարբեր կարող է լինել. կարող ես վար կենալ ու գնալ, կարող ես դատի տալ մեղավորին, կարող ես «մարդ բերել» ու ծեծել տալ… Մի խոսքով:


Հիմա կան շատ մարդիկ, որոնք փողոցում իրար ուտող տղայի ու աղջկա տեսնում են, մտածում են որ նրանք անասնակերպ են, ինչպես դու արտահայտվեցիր:
Ասածս էն ա, որ հասարակությունը հենց նրանով ա հասարակություն, որ ցանկացած մարդ պետք է հաշվի առնի դիմացինի կարծիքը ու նրա զգացմունքները: Այլապես անունը չէինք դնի հասարակություն, կասեինք գայլերի ոհմակ կամ ոչխարների հոտ: :Wink:

----------

may (24.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (22.12.2009), Դատարկություն (22.12.2009), Էդուարդ_man (22.12.2009), Շինարար (22.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Օր. ցանկացած գայթակղիչ իրավիճակում չդավաճանել երկրոդ կեսին` էս դեպքում սկզբունք պետքա թե չէ՞:


Սկզբո՞ւնք :Think:  Մի՞թե չդավաճանելը սկզբունք կարող է լինել…
Եթե իսկապես սիրում ես, ուրեմն չես դավաճանի ոչ մի դեպքում, որովհետև դրանով դու ինքդ քեզ ես վնասում, բացասական զգացողություններ ես ձեռք բերում, նույնիսկ զուգընկերոջ զգացածն էլ կարելի է էս դեպքում չքննարկել:
Խոսքս նորմալ մարդկանց մասին է :Smile: 




> եթե էտ նույն զույգը  այգու նստարանին էնպես է նստած, որ դու էլ ես իրենց« հարաբերությանը» ներկա լինում  դա ողջունելի է՞....


Ես չասացի, թե ողջունելի է :Cool:  Բայց թող իրենք մտածեն. հո իմ զգացմունքնե՞րը չեն հրապարակվում :Smile:  Միգուցե իրենց զգացածը նրանց համար այնքան կարևոր չի, որ նրբերանգներն զգան, որ հասկանան, թե դրանով ինչ են կորցնում…

Իսկ իրական սիրո դրսևորումներին (էն որ արդեն չի տեղավորվում մեջդ ու ստիպված դուրս ա հորդում) խիստ դրական եմ վերաբերվում. ես էլ եմ ջերմանում :Blush:  :Love: …

----------

aerosmith (22.12.2009), Սելավի (23.12.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

Է՜հ, դե հիմա պաչիկ ա էլի, անում են: :Love:  :Blush:  Կողքիններին հաճելի չլինելու պատճառով մարդիկ իրենց չպետք է զրկեն ռոմանտիկ պաչիկային, ընդհուպ մինչև սեկսային (ասենք ծառի տակ կամ կինոթատրոնի վերջին նստարանին) արկածներից: :Lol2:  Օ՜յ, պաչի՜կ, պաչի՜կ մինչև վերջ: :Blush: 

Իսկ ով էլ այնուամենայնիվ չի կարողանում համակերպվել, թող դրան հումորով վերաբերվի:  :Jpit: 

Մինչև _վե՞րջ_: :Unsure:

----------

aerosmith (22.12.2009), Ձայնալար (22.12.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Այլապես անունը չէինք դնի հասարակություն, կասեինք գայլերի ոհմակ կամ ոչխարների հոտ:


Ինձ համար հեչ կապ չունի՝ ինչը ոնց ա կոչվում: Ես ես եմ, այդքան բան :Smile: 
Եթե որևէ մեկը ինձ համարում է իր հասարակության անդամ, խնդրեմ, դեմ չեմ: Բայց «հոժար կամքով» չեմ ուզում ինքս ինձ հորջորջել հասարակության մի մասը, քանի որ իմ անձն ինձ համար շատ ավելի կարևոր է: Գիտեմ, որ շատերը չեն հասկանա ու վիրտուալ կքարկոծեն ինձ սրա համար…
Նկատի ունեմ, որ հասարակությունը, ինչպես և մնացած ցանկացած բան, պիտի բնականորեն առաջանա. ես չպիտի ինձ, կոպիտ ասած, «նեղություն տամ», որ հասարակությունն ինձ ընդունի:

Նորից եմ ասում. դու ինքդ, մա՛րդ, բարձր եղիր, լավը եղիր (բայց ոչ քո ու ոչ էլ ուրիշների «հաշվին»), ընկերություն ու բարեկամություն արա քեզ պես բարձր ու լավ մարդկանց հետ, իսկ մնացած «ցածր» կամ «վատ» մարդիկ նման պայմաններում հաստատ կսկսեն փոխվել դեպի լավը :Wink: :

Էլ չեմ գրի, մանավանդ, որ թեմայից շեղվում ենք ոնց որ :Think:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.12.2009), inheritance (22.12.2009), Kita (24.12.2009), Philosopher (22.12.2009), Ձայնալար (22.12.2009), Սելավի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ես, որպես երեխա, ինձ բոլորովին վատ չեմ զգում, եթե իմ ներկայությամբ համբուրվում են  :Yes:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.12.2009), Amaru (22.12.2009), Ariadna (23.12.2009), CactuSoul (22.12.2009), Philosopher (22.12.2009), Tig (23.12.2009), Մանոն (24.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Այգիներում համբուրվողների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, լավ են անում համբուրվում են: Ինչի հեռուստացույցով ամբողջ օրը համբուրվելու տեսարան կարելի ա ցույց տալ, իսկ այգում համբուրվել չի կարելի՞:
Տրանսպորտում համբուրվող ես էլ եմ մի անգամ տեսել, ու իրոք դուրեկան չի: Այգու ու տրանսպորտի միջեւ մի հատ նուրբ տարբերություն կա, այգին մարդ մտնում է ըստ ցանկության, իսկ տրանսպորտ նստում է ըստ պահանջի, ու դրա համար տրանսպորտում պիտի ապահովվի հնարավորինս չեզոք միջավայր: Իսկ այգի ով որ չի ուզում թող չմտնի:
Իհարկե էս ինչ որ ասեցի, նենց «կապիտալ» համբուրվելու մասին ա: Իսկ թեթեւակի ով որտեղ ուզում ա, թող համբուրի իրա սիրելիին: *Վերջ ի վերջո LIEBE IST FÜR ALLE DA` ՍԵՐԸ ԲՈԼՈՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ Է:*

----------

Amaru (23.12.2009), Ariadna (23.12.2009), CactuSoul (22.12.2009), Farfalla (22.12.2009), Kita (24.12.2009), Tig (23.12.2009), VisTolog (22.12.2009), Դատարկություն (22.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Սկզբո՞ւնք Մի՞թե չդավաճանելը սկզբունք կարող է լինել…
> Եթե իսկապես սիրում ես, ուրեմն չես դավաճանի ոչ մի դեպքում, որովհետև դրանով դու ինքդ քեզ ես վնասում, բացասական զգացողություններ ես ձեռք բերում, նույնիսկ զուգընկերոջ զգացածն էլ կարելի է էս դեպքում չքննարկել:
> Խոսքս նորմալ մարդկանց մասին է
> 
> 
> Ես չասացի, թե ողջունելի է Բայց թող իրենք մտածեն. հո իմ զգացմունքնե՞րը չեն հրապարակվում Միգուցե իրենց զգացածը նրանց համար այնքան կարևոր չի, որ նրբերանգներն զգան, որ հասկանան, թե դրանով ինչ են կորցնում…
> 
> Իսկ իրական սիրո դրսևորումներին (էն որ արդեն չի տեղավորվում մեջդ ու ստիպված դուրս ա հորդում) խիստ դրական եմ վերաբերվում. ես էլ եմ ջերմանում…


 :Smile: Ջանս, իսկ դու որտե՞ղ կարդացիր իմ կողմից նշված սեր բառը:Զույգերը չե՞ն կարա ապրեն իրար հետ ու չսիրեն իրա՞ր:Մենակ սիրո հարցում ես չեմ ընդունում սկզբունքներ:Եթե կա իրական սեր նրա բոլոր դրսևորումներն էլ ընդունելի են: Մնացած բոլոր հարցերում սկզբունք պետք է ունենալ:Ու այ էտ միմյանց չսիրող զույգերն էլ պետք է հենց ունենան  նշածս սկզբունքը:

Էստեղ ոնց որ թե երկու սերնդի պայքար է գնում: Սա բնական է, քանի որ կյանքը պրոգրես է ապրում ու  անհնար է, որ իմ ճիշտը մնա ձեր համար էլ ճիշտ: Բայց ուզում են նշել: Ինչքան  էլ  չուզենանք. մարդը հասարակական էակ է: Ուղղակի առաջընթացի հետ միասին այդ կախվածությունը թուլանում է, բայց իսպառ հնարավոր չի վերանա: Էստեղ խնդիրը նրանում է, որ գնում է պայքար` հասարակական  և անձնական կարծիքի միջև:Նորը հնին ինչ որ բանա ապացուցում, եկողն էլ նորին պիտի ինչ որ բան ապացուցի:Եվ   ոչ թե ընդունելի չէ երևույթը, այլ թե ինչքանով են այդ դրսևորումները ճիշտ հասարակության աչքին հրամցնել:Սա զուտ էթիկայի հարց է: Ամենևին կապ չունի անձնական տեսակետի հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Ճիշտա, շատ տեղեր կան, որտեղ իրոք պետքա զսպվածություն ցուցաբերել՝ հիմնականում հասարակական վայրերում, բայց դե երբ որ սիրահարված ես, այսպես ասած մինչև ականջներիդ ծայրը, էլ չես էլ հասցնում մտածես դրա մասին, ու ոչ մի հասարակական վայր էլ արդն չի հուզում քեզ: :Love:  Հետո երբ որ սթափվում ես ու հետ ես նայում՝ … արյա, էս ինչ էինք անում :Shok:   :LOL:

----------

Amaru (23.12.2009), AniwaR (23.12.2009), Annushka (24.12.2009), CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Ձայնալար (23.12.2009), Մանոն (24.12.2009)

----------


## Lion

Եվս մի դիտարկում՝ թեմային մոտ: Մի քանի օր առաջ քայլում էի Մաշտոցի պողոտայով, ավելի արագ էի քայլում, քան դիմացիցս իմ ուղղությամբ գնացող զույգը ու բնականաբար հասա նրանց... Ու միանգամից ինձ մի քիչ, սենց ասենք, դիսկամֆորտ զգացի - տղան ձեռքը մտցրել էր *աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանը* . ու տենց գնում էին - է հա, հետո՞: Տհաճ էր... :Sad:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> տղան ձեռքը մտցրել էր աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանը . ու տենց գնում էին - է հա, հետո՞


Հետոն չգիտե՞ս :Shok:  

Բայց քո աչքերն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանին, էլ չեմ ասում տղու ձեռքին, հլա մի հատ էլ եկել բողոքում ես :Sad:

----------

Amaru (24.12.2009), Kita (24.12.2009), Lion (24.12.2009), Mephistopheles (24.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Աթեիստ (24.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հետոն չգիտե՞ս 
> 
> Բայց քո աչքերն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանին, էլ չեմ ասում տղու ձեռքին, հլա մի հատ էլ եկել բողոքում ես


որովհետև հաճելի էր նայելը…

----------


## Mankik

Ահա, երբ փողոցում, տրանսպորտում, հասարակության առջեւ սկսեն սեքսով զբաղվել, մեղավորները միայն նայողները կլինեն: Աչքեր ունես՝ երկնքին նայիր, այս կողմ, այն կողմ մի նայի:
Կներեք, եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվեց:

----------

Rammstein (24.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (24.12.2009), Շինարար (24.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ահա, երբ փողոցում, տրանսպորտում, հասարակության առջեւ սկսեն սեքսով զբաղվել, մեղավորները միայն նայողները կլինեն: Աչքեր ունես՝ երկնքին նայիր, այս կողմ, այն կողմ մի նայի:
> Կներեք, եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվեց:


կոպիտ չի, լավ էլ տեղին էր :Wink: 
հենց վատն էլ էնա, որ զբաղվում են, չեն էլ նայում աջ ու ձախ, չկա մեծ ու փոքր, չկա տուն տեղ, խեղճերը էլ տեղ չունեն, ուղեղ չունեն,բա ի՞նչ անեն :Xeloq: 
/տեսնես դրանց ծնողները ինչ են մտածում, եթե իհարկե մտածում են/

չեմ ասում քարի դարա, բայց տեղ ու ձև կա չէ՞
չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես չեմ ընդունում նման բաները, ու ճիշտ թեմա է բացվել, առավել ևս, եթե երիտասարդնեին չի հետաքրքրում, որ իրենց կողքին տարիքով մարդ կա, ում դուրը չի գալիս այդ երևույթը, բայց ոնց նայում եմ մարդկանց դուրա գալիս աչքի առաջ ամեն քայլափոխի իրար լ..... կենդանի տեսնել :Pardon:

----------

Արևհատիկ (24.12.2009), Շինարար (24.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց քո աչքերն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանին, էլ չեմ ասում տղու ձեռքին, հլա մի հատ էլ եկել բողոքում ես


Եղոյան ջան, դա ակամա ա ստացվում, կարիք չկա հատուկ նայելու:  :Wink:

----------

Lion (24.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եղոյան ջան, դա ակամա ա ստացվում, կարիք չկա հատուկ նայելու:


 :LOL: դուք էլ լուրջ ընդունեցի՞ք գրածս :Blush: 

Ակամա, թե հատուկ ես էլ եմ տեսնում, ու ամեն անգամ մտածում եմ իրանք տեղյա՞կ են, որ հասարակության մի մասին դուր չի գալիս այդ երևույթը, բայց չէ, իրենք մտածում են, որ  կարևորը  իրենց է դուր գալիս, թքած ամեն ինչի ու ամենքի վրա: 
Եթե տղան չի հարգում իր ընտանիքը, չի հարգում իր մորը և տեսնելուվ, որ նրան դուր չի գալիս, երբ համբուրում է իր ընկերուհուն, կնոջը, բայց շարունակում է անել, էլ ինչ պիտի ասենք կողքից մենք:  
Դա ամենքն իր մեջ պիտի հասկանա, որ իրենցից բացի կան ուրիշ մարդիկ, իրենք ուզեն թե չէ ապրում են մարդկանց մեջ, ու ինչ որ տեղ պիտի նաև ուրիշների կարծիքի հետ հաշվի նստեն:

----------

may (24.12.2009), Արևհատիկ (24.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.12.2009), Մանոն (24.12.2009), Շինարար (24.12.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Հետոն չգիտե՞ս 
> 
> Բայց քո աչքերն ի՞նչ գործ ունեն աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանին, էլ չեմ ասում տղու ձեռքին, հլա մի հատ էլ եկել բողոքում ես


Ես ընդամենը... անցնում էի :Shok:  Ազնիվ խոսք, նայել եմ ուղիղ այնքան, ինչքան հերիք է երևույթը մի քանի մետրից նկատելու, ներվայնանալու, ու արագ քայլելով առաջ անցնելու համար... :Wink: 




> Եթե տղան չի հարգում իր ընտանիքը, չի հարգում իր մորը


Չի հարգում նաև իր ընկերուհուն... :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ահա, երբ փողոցում, տրանսպորտում, հասարակության առջեւ սկսեն սեքսով զբաղվել, մեղավորները միայն նայողները կլինեն: Աչքեր ունես՝ երկնքին նայիր, այս կողմ, այն կողմ մի նայի:
> Կներեք, եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվեց:


Այդպիսի ժամանակ չի գա որ մարդիկ փողոցում սեքսով զբաղվեն՝ փողոցում հարմար չի, բայց հուսամ կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ (հայերը) կսովորեն իրենց, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշների կյանքով ապրել, երբ ծերերը կօրհնեն տեսնելով համբուրվող երիտասարդների, ոչ թե կանիծեն, երբ մարդիկ կսովորեն, որ իրենց հետ նույն քաղաքում իրավունք ունեն գոյության իրենց տեսակետները, ճաշակը, մազերի գույնը, կոշիկի սրությունը չկիսող համաքաղաքացիներ, երբ փողոցում պատահաբար բախվելիս կշտապեն ներողություն խնդրել, ոչ թե թուրքը խոզի մսին հայացքով սպասել դիմացինի ներողությանը, կգա մի ժամանակ երբ մարդիկ կժպտան անծանոթներին, ոչ թե հուշտ եղած ագրեսիվ հայացքով կնայեն, երբ տղամարդիկ աղջիկներից ժամ կհարցնեն ոչ թե սեռապես բավարարվելու (ընդ որում բավարարվելու մենակ հարցնելուց) այլ ժամն իմանալու համար, իսկ աղջիկները ժամ հարցնելը կդիտարկեն որպես ժամանակը իմանալու, այլ ոչ թե բռնաբարության փորձ: Հա, ես հույս ունեմ, որովհետև Ձմեռ Պապին ինձ խոստացել ա  :Jpit:

----------

Agni (24.12.2009), Ariadna (24.12.2009), CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Chuk (24.12.2009), Glück (30.04.2017), Kita (24.12.2009), Philosopher (24.12.2009), Ribelle (29.12.2009), Tig (24.12.2009), Դատարկություն (24.12.2009), Հայկօ (24.12.2009), Նարե (25.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (24.12.2009), Սելավի (24.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Այդպիսի ժամանակ չի գա որ մարդիկ փողոցում սեքսով զբաղվեն՝ փողոցում հարմար չի, բայց հուսամ կգա մի ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ (հայերը) կսովորեն իրենց, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշների կյանքով ապրել, երբ ծերերը կօրհնեն տեսնելով համբուրվող երիտասարդների, ոչ թե կանիծեն, երբ մարդիկ կսովորեն, որ իրենց հետ նույն քաղաքում իրավունք ունեն գոյության իրենց տեսակետները, ճաշակը, մազերի գույնը, կոշիկի սրությունը չկիսող համաքաղաքացիներ, երբ փողոցում պատահաբար բախվելիս կշտապեն ներողություն խնդրել, ոչ թե թուրքը խոզի մսին հայացքով սպասել դիմացինի ներողությանը, կգա մի ժամանակ երբ մարդիկ կժպտան անծանոթներին, ոչ թե հուշտ եղած ագրեսիվ հայացքով կնայեն, երբ տղամարդիկ աղջիկներից ժամ կհարցնեն ոչ թե սեռապես բավարարվելու (ընդ որում բավարարվելու մենակ հարցնելուց) այլ ժամն իմանալու համար, իսկ աղջիկները ժամ հարցնելը կդիտարկեն որպես ժամանակը իմանալու, այլ ոչ թե բռնաբարության փորձ: Հա, ես հույս ունեմ, որովհետև Ձմեռ Պապին ինձ խոստացել ա


Առանց Ձմեռ պապ էլ կլինի, Ձայ ջան, ուղղակի ժամանակ է պետք: :Smile:  Մենակ թե հայերը իրենց հայ լինելը չպետք է մոռանան, էն մնացածը խնդիր չէ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ձայնալար ջան.
Էտ լավա, որ Ձմեռ պապնա խոստացել  :Jpit: 
Բայց չեմ կարծում մոտ ապագայում լինի, նման բան անգամ մեր «ենթադրած» զարգացած երկրներում չկա 
Ասածդ մի քիչ իդելականին մոտա թվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Agni

Ես էլ առաջարկում եմ յուրաքանչյուրս մեզ համար պատասխանատվություն կրենք ու դրականը ,լավը, մաքուրը ստեղծենք... ու դա միայն խոսքեր չմնան: Ազգությունը դնենք մի պահ մի կողմ ու լինենք բանական ու բարոյական էակներ:

----------

CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Սելավի (24.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայնալար ջան.
> Էտ լավա, որ Ձմեռ պապնա խոստացել 
> Բայց չեմ կարծում մոտ ապագայում լինի, նման բան անգամ մեր «ենթադրած» զարգացած երկրներում չկա 
> Ասածդ մի քիչ իդելականին մոտա թվում


Լուսաբեր ջան, տարրական քաղաքային մշակույթ ա՝ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չկա գրածներիս մեջ:

----------

Նարե (25.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուսաբեր ջան, տարրական քաղաքային մշակույթ ա՝ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չկա գրածներիս մեջ:


Գիտեմ, բաց ոչ մի ձևով չեմ պատկերացնում նման բան մոտ ապագայում
Երիտասարդների մեջ դեռ շատ-շատերը կան, որ պահպանողական են, հատկապես նման հարցերում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եվս մի դիտարկում՝ թեմային մոտ: Մի քանի օր առաջ քայլում էի Մաշտոցի պողոտայով, ավելի արագ էի քայլում, քան դիմացիցս իմ ուղղությամբ գնացող զույգը ու բնականաբար հասա նրանց... Ու միանգամից ինձ մի քիչ, սենց ասենք, դիսկամֆորտ զգացի - տղան ձեռքը մտցրել էր *աղջկա ջինսի հետևի գրպանը* . ու տենց գնում էին - է հա, հետո՞: Տհաճ էր...


Փաստորեն տեսել ես, որ էդ տղան էդ աղջկան թալանում ա, փողերը կամ հեռախոսը գրպանից հանում ա, ու չես միջամտել հա՞  :Angry2:  Ընդամենը տհաճությու՞ն ես զգացել  :Bad:

----------

Lion (24.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մեր սերնդում «բիձեքն» ու «պառավները» անհամեմատ շատ են ավագ սերնդի «բիձեքից» ու «պառավներից»: Հետաքրքիր է, թե սրա պատճառը որն է: Երևի այնուամենայնիվ հասունության աստիճանը, որովհետև բիձայությունն ու պառավությունը իրականում տարիքի նշան չեն  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (24.12.2009), CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Kita (24.12.2009), Lion (24.12.2009), Ungrateful (24.12.2009), Yevuk (24.12.2009), Նարե (25.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Գիտեմ, բաց ոչ մի ձևով չեմ պատկերացնում նման բան մոտ ապագայում
> Երիտասարդների մեջ դեռ շատ-շատերը կան, որ *պահպանողական են,* հատկապես նման հարցերում


Երանի՜ թե լինեին պահպանողական :Smile:

----------


## Agni

> Ի դեպ իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մեր սերնդում «բիձեքն» ու «պառավները» անհամեմատ շատ են ավագ սերնդի «բիձեքից» ու «պառավներից»: Հետաքրքիր է, թե սրա պատճառը որն է: *Երևի այնուամենայնիվ հասունության աստիճանը, որովհետև բիձայությունն ու պառավությունը իրականում տարիքի նշան չեն*


Ես ձեզ ճիշտ չհասկացա...Կխնդրեի մանրամասնել, ինչ եք հասկանում հասունություն ասելով, այս թեմայի շրջանակներում: Անպարկեշտ լինելը հասարակության մեջ և դա չնկատելը հասունության հետ կապ ունի?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Երանի՜ թե լինեին պահպանողական


Ժամանակակիցների աչքերին պահպանողականներն են շատ երևում, պահպանողականների աչքերին՝ ժամանակակիցները:

Համ պահպանողականներ կան, համ էլ ժամանակակիցներ

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ձեզ ճիշտ չհասկացա...Կխնդրեի մանրամասնել, ինչ եք հասկանում հասունություն ասելով, այս թեմայի շրջանակներում: Անպարկեշտ լինելը հասարակության մեջ և դա չնկատելը հասունության հետ կապ ունի?


Անպարկեշտ լինելը և անազատությունը իրարից էականորեն տարբերվող բաներ են: Օրինակ գեղեցիկ զույգի գեղեցիկ համբույրը ոչ միայն պարկեշտ, այլև գեղեցիկ երևույթ է: Ու այսպիսի երևույթների նկատմամբ կան բիձայական ու պառավական տրամադրված մարդիկ, ինչպես օրինակ այս թեմայում շատերը: Ահա, նկատել եմ, որ այդպես տրամադրվածներն ավելի շատ մեր սերնդից են ու սա ցավալի իրողություն է: Մխիթարիչ է միայն այն, որ նրանց մեծ մասը առավել հասուն դառնալու դեպքում բնավորության այդ գիծը փոխելու են:

----------

Kita (24.12.2009), Lonely (24.12.2009), Ungrateful (24.12.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Երբ առաջին անգամ արդեն չափահաս տարիքում Հայաստանից դուրս հայտնվեցի՝ Մոլդովան էր։ Ու որ վերադարձա, հարցնում էին՝ ինչ էր, ոնց էր, առանձնապես պատմելու բան չկար, որ մեզնից տարբեր լիներ, մեզ շատ նման են՝ ջերմ, հյուրասեր, միակ բանը որ արտառոց էր ինձ համար՝ փողոցում համբուրվող զույգերն էին։ Մեզ մոտ ընդունված է ասենք այգիներում, ծառի տակ և այլն, սրանք փաթաթված գնում էին, մեկ էլ փողոցի մեջտեղում կանգնում ու սկսում էին համբուրվել, բայց դա էնքան բնական էին անում, էնքան անկեղծ, որ բացարձակ չէր ազդում վրաս։ Ոչ անցորդներն էին զարմացած նայում, ոչ իրենք էին զարմանում իրենց արածի վրա։ Մի խոսքով , ամենասիրուն բանը էդ երկրից որ հիշում եմ, դա էր։  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.12.2009), Albus (24.12.2009), Amaru (24.12.2009), CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Chuk (24.12.2009), Kita (24.12.2009), Philosopher (24.12.2009), Ձայնալար (24.12.2009), Նարե (25.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (25.12.2009)

----------


## Agni

Ես էլ համաձայն եմ, երբ դա արվում է անկեղծ ու մաքուր սիրո հիման վրա.ընդամենը ջերմանում եմ` կողքից ակամա ականատես լինելով : 
Իսկ, երբ դա արվում է կրքի և բնազդային մակարդակի վրա, ապա կարելի է առանձնանալ :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես էլ համաձայն եմ, երբ դա արվում է անկեղծ ու մաքուր սիրո հիման վրա.ընդամենը ջերմանում եմ` կողքից ակամա ականատես լինելով : 
> Իսկ, երբ դա արվում է կրքի և բնազդային մակարդակի վրա, ապա կարելի է առանձնանալ


Հա, ու դրանից հետո հենց մարդիկ փողոցի մեջտեղում համբուրվեն, բոլորը կմտածեն որ սիրում են միմյանց, հենց տեսնեն նստարանին նստած համբուրվող զույգեր, կասեն սրանց մոտ միայն կիրք է և բնազդ  :LOL:  Չէ, պարզապես պետք է հասարակությունը փոխի վերաբերմունքը էդ ամենի վերաբերյալ, ամեն մարդ իր կյանքով ապրի, իր ունեցածով ուրախանա ու ջերմանա։

----------

CactuSoul (24.12.2009), Chuk (24.12.2009), Philosopher (24.12.2009), Ungrateful (24.12.2009), Yevuk (25.12.2009)

----------


## Agni

> *Հա, ու դրանից հետո հենց մարդիկ փողոցի մեջտեղում համբուրվեն, բոլորը կմտածեն որ սիրում են միմյանց, հենց տեսնեն նստարանին նստած համբուրվող զույգեր, կասեն սրանց մոտ միայն կիրք է և բնազդ*  Չէ, պարզապես պետք է հասարակությունը փոխի վերաբերմունքը էդ ամենի վերաբերյալ, ամեն մարդ իր կյանքով ապրի, իր ունեցածով ուրախանա ու ջերմանա։


Մի-քիչ ճիշտ չհասկացաք ինձ... 
Բնականաբար յուրաքանչյուրը  իր կյանքով պիտի ապրի ու իր ունեցածով  ուրախանա:

----------


## Amaru

Հա իբր ի՞նչ. ես էլ իմ ընկերոջ ետևի գրպանն եմ ձեռքս դնում:  :Jpit:   :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (25.12.2009), Ձայնալար (25.12.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

այ մարդ ախր զարմ,անում եմ ինչ վատա որ մարդ իրա զգացմունքները արտահայտում է , անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, որտև սերը , կամ սիրելը ամոթ բան չի,որ թաքոն անեն։
Իսկականից ստեղ են ասլ, որ ամոթը կովինա, որը կրծքերը բացաց իրա համար ֆռֆռումա

----------

AniwaR (24.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> այ մարդ ախր զարմ,անում եմ ինչ վատա որ մարդ իրա զգացմունքները արտահայտում է , անձամբ ես դրա մեջ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, որտև սերը , կամ սիրելը ամոթ բան չի,որ *թաքոն անեն*։
> Իսկականից ստեղ են ասլ, որ ամոթը կովինա, որը կրծքերը բացաց իրա համար ֆռֆռումա


Դե թող հրապարակի մեջտեղը// :Blush: // սեքս անեն, սիրելը  ամոթ բան չի չէ՞:
Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ: Էլի թող սիրեն իրար, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, բայց թող չմոռանան, որ հասարակական վայրերում հենց իրենք էլ հասարակության մի մասնիկն են:// խոսքս վուլգառ տեսարանների մասին ա :Blush: , էն որ քիչ ա մնում աղջիկը ոտքերով մտնի տղու բերանը//:
Չեմ հիշում ով  էր գրել, երևի թեման բացողը, որ հարազատների մոտ նստած աղջիկ-տղան անընդմեջ համբուրվում են: Պատկերացնում եք, դուք նստած եք, քո մոտիկներից աղջիկ-տղա մի հատ պաչիկ են անում, երկու հատ, երեք հատ... ու այդպես ժամերով , ի՞նչ պիտի անես, պիտի նստես նայե՞ս, թե պիտի աչքերդ հառես առաստաղին՝ իբր չես տեսնում, պարզ է որ սենյակից պետք է դուրս գաս: Նման արարքը խոսում է միայն վերջիններիս անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի  մասին:

Իսկ գեղեցիկ զույգ, գեղեցիկ սիրո արտահայտումներ փողոցում, այգում, թե շատ գիտեմ որտեղ ինքնին գեղեցիկ է, ժպիտ ա առաջացնում:  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.12.2009), Elmo (28.12.2009), Farfalla (24.12.2009), Lion (25.12.2009), Mankik (24.12.2009), Shah (08.08.2010), Tig (28.12.2009), Արիացի (24.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Էդուարդ_man (26.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.12.2009), Շինարար (25.12.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

*e}|{uka* ջան բնականաբար ես նկատի ունեմ էն զույգերին, ովքեր նստած են ասենք այգում, ու ու իրար ականջի սիրո խոսքեր շշնջալով մի 10 րոխեն մեկ հազիվ մի հատ համբույր են փոխանակում՚։ ես այ հենց դա նկատի ունեմ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ասենք ամեն վայրկյան իրար կուլ տալուն, կասեմ միայն այն որ ետ տիպի զույգերի մոտ չեմ կարծում որ սերնա գերիշխում, քան միմյանց տենչալը ու ֆիզիկապես ցանկանալը։

----------


## Gayl

> Դե թող հրապարակի մեջտեղը//// սեքս անեն, սիրելը  ամոթ բան չի չէ՞:
> Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ: Էլի թող սիրեն իրար, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, բայց թող չմոռանան, որ հասարակական վայրերում հենց իրենք էլ հասարակության մի մասնիկն են:// խոսքս վուլգառ տեսարանների մասին ա, էն որ քիչ ա մնում աղջիկը ոտքերով մտնի տղու բերանը//:
> Չեմ հիշում ով  էր գրել, երևի թեման բացողը, որ հարազատների մոտ նստած աղջիկ-տղան անընդմեջ համբուրվում են: Պատկերացնում եք, դուք նստած եք, քո մոտիկներից աղջիկ-տղա մի հատ պաչիկ են անում, երկու հատ, երեք հատ... ու այդպես ժամերով , ի՞նչ պիտի անես, պիտի նստես նայե՞ս, թե պիտի աչքերդ հառես առաստաղին՝ իբր չես տեսնում, պարզ է որ սենյակից պետք է դուրս գաս: Նման արարքը խոսում է միայն վերջիններիս անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի  մասին:
> 
> Իսկ գեղեցիկ զույգ, գեղեցիկ սիրո արտահայտումներ փողոցում, այգում, թե շատ գիտեմ որտեղ ինքնին գեղեցիկ է, ժպիտ ա առաջացնում:


Մի անգամ մարշուտնու մեջ մի հատ տղա մի աղջկա էնքան պաչռտեց որ սիրտս խառնեց,բայց սկզբից իմ հավեսն էլ տվեց :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> *e}|{uka* ջան բնականաբար ես նկատի ունեմ էն զույգերին, ովքեր նստած են ասենք այգում, ու ու իրար ականջի սիրո խոսքեր շշնջալով մի 10 րոխեն մեկ հազիվ մի հատ համբույր են փոխանակում՚։ ես այ հենց դա նկատի ունեմ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ասենք ամեն վայրկյան իրար կուլ տալուն, կասեմ միայն այն որ ետ տիպի զույգերի մոտ չեմ կարծում որ սերնա գերիշխում, *քան միմյանց տենչալը ու ֆիզիկապես ցանկանալը։*




Ժողովուրդ ջան, իհարկե չափազանցությունների մեջ ընկնել պետք չի, բնականաբար ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ փողոցում կարելի է սեքս անել կամ էլ ժամերով ինչ որ մեկի դիմաց կանգնել ու համբուրվել, բայց նաև մի զատեք միմյանց տենչալ և ֆիզիկապես ցանկանալը սիրուց։ Չկա սեր առանց տենչալու և ցանկանալու, ամեն դեպքում առողջ մարդկանց մոտ այդպես է։  Դրանից վիրավորական բան չկա, եթե իմանաս՝ քեզ սիրում են որպես կին կամ տղամարդ, բայց չեն ցանկանում, առավել ևս տենչում  :Smile: ։

----------

CactuSoul (25.12.2009), Chuk (25.12.2009), Philosopher (25.12.2009), Rammstein (31.12.2009), Tig (28.12.2009), Yevuk (28.12.2009), Երվանդ (29.12.2009), Հայկօ (28.12.2009), Շինարար (25.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Դե թող հրապարակի մեջտեղը//// սեքս անեն, սիրելը  ամոթ բան չի չէ՞:


Կողքից խորհուրդ տվողները շատ կլինեն: Դրա համար էլ հրապարակի մեջտեղը սեքս չեն անում:

Ես դեմ չեմ այգում համբուրվող զույգերին: Նույնիսկ կողմ եմ, բայց մեկումեջ տեսարաններ եմ հանդիպում, որ...
Ասենք տղան գլուխը համարյա ամբողջությամբ սուզել ա աղջկա կրծքերի արանքը ու լպստում ա: Կամ յուբկեն համարյա հագից հանել ա ու բդում ա(էս բառը կոմունիստների ժամանակներից եմ սովորել):  :LOL:

----------

Lion (28.12.2009)

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ, *Elmo*: Նման դեպքերում չգիտես ինչու միշտ մտածում եմ, որ այդ տղան երևի այդքան չկա, որ մի 5.000 դրամ տա, մի քանի ժամով մի հատ սենյակ վերցնի...

----------


## Ribelle

Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ: 
Ես որ նոր տեղափոխվեցի Կանադա, որոշ ժամանակ մոտս շոկ էր: Պատկերացրեք ընկերական շրջապատով գնացել ենք բոուլինգ, ու զույգ կա մեր հետ: Հիմա խաղում ենք, հի հի, հա հա, մեկ էլ շրջվում եմ որ տղային բան ասեմ, տենամ խորացել են: Իրանց փոխարեն ես ամաչեցի, կարմրել էի :LOL:  Եսիմ, մի տեսակ սիրուն չէր: 
Հիմա արդեն սովորել եմ, ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, համալսարանում ամեն քայլափոխի տենց բան կարող ես տեսնել, էլ չեմ ասում միասեռ զույգերի մասին  :Bad: 
Ասենք պահի տակ համբույր հասկանում եմ, բայց որ սկսում են ժամերով իրար սիրել, գեղեցիկ չի էլի, ոնց որ թքած ունեն քեզ վրա: 
Դե ես էտ հարցում կոնսերվատիվ եմ մի քիչ, իմ համար համբույրը ինտիմ ա, չեմ սիրում ուրիշների մոտ համբուրվել, առավել ևս սիրուն չի, եթե մարդիկ կան որ զույգով չեն, իրանց վատ դրության մեջ ես դնում :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (29.12.2009), Lion (29.12.2009), Tig (29.12.2009)

----------

